# caltrain and carbon frames?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm coming off a old merckx MX leader steel frame to a specialized s-works carbon road frame. 

I used to ride down from SF to palo alto for work and take caltrain back but I'm just wondering if its a good or bad idea to take a nice carbon frame on caltrain and get it nicked up in the rack of bikes.

I'm new to carbon and still probably slightly paranoid about it.

Just wanted to get some thoughts before I start riding down on the new bike.

thanks


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. I'd be concerned about it getting nicked (stolen) as well as being nicked. Why don't you continue to use the steel bike for this?


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

took all the parts off the steel bike for the carbon bike. Guess I'll wait for daylight savings(and getting back in shape) and just ride both ways.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's why you need two road bikes - a practical one for commuting, bad weather and as a back-up, and a nice bike for _proper_ rides.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I've seen people stand with their bikes in the bike car. Not sure how kosher it is, but if you're really concerned about it, that might be an option.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

If you were taking the train from SF to PA, I'd do it since you'd have dibs at a spot from the first spot.

But tbh, it's a hassle. You can't relax that much, and there's always a careless bonehead on that train. Keep that new bike new until it's old.


----------

